# If this doesnt prove Dirk was born a Mav I dunno what does lmao



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0-cohGkDAJ8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0-cohGkDAJ8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


hes such a goof he kicks ***


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like he's right at home, doesn't it? :banana:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Haha, German tv is great!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

translation please...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> ...


why did you become such a goddamn stick in the mud anyways.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

thst move gets all the honeys...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> why did you become such a goddamn stick in the mud anyways.


VeN First of all, the right thing to do is ask me why i said that before insulting me. It's in German so i didn't understand anything he said. Besides i have said this before, if you don't like what post then don't respond.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> VeN First of all, the right thing to do is ask me why i said that before insulting me. It's in German so i didn't understand anything he said. Besides i have said this before, if you don't like what post then don't respond.


see what blowing a Chip does...Mav fans beefin'...this is like NWO wolfpac vs. NWO hollywood...were all on the same team but everyones fighting...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Get down big man get down!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> see what blowing a Chip does...Mav fans beefin'...this is like NWO wolfpac vs. NWO hollywood...were all on the same team but everyones fighting...


You are right but at least i don't need to use insults when i disagree with someone.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> translation please...


Yes please.


----------



## Okulaja (Jul 6, 2006)

the speaker is basically saying that Dirk has become pretty popular in Dallas, so that he cant eat a steak without been asked for a autograph( then they show the scene from punked in the steakhouse) and even the Stars know him (showing Pictures of Jay Z and Clooney).

Its a real bad done articel(they simpley cut together some scenes they found in their archivs)for ZDF, a big TV Station in Germany that is mainly watched by people over 60 who no nothing about Basketball and the NBA

So a translation isnt really interesting, just enjoy the great dance moves! :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the funny thing is hes so tall that at 1st I thought he was dancing with school girls...I thought thats wierd...then I noticed the school girls were hot and fully developed...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the funny thing is hes so tall that at 1st I thought he was dancing with school girls...I thought thats wierd...then I noticed the school girls were hot and fully developed...


rofl good one, i didn't even notice that.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> VeN First of all, the right thing to do is ask me why i said that before insulting me. It's in German so i didn't understand anything he said. Besides i have said this before, if you don't like what post then don't respond.


I dont care about what you said, I just read alot of negative things from you lately. And hell, I could tell you to not post if youre gonna just be negative all the time, but that would be stupid, like what you said.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> I dont care about what you said, I just read alot of negative things from you lately. And hell, I could tell you to not post if youre gonna just be negative all the time, but that would be stupid, like what you said.


Negative things meaning saying Dirk didn't play well in the Finals? or i don't like Dirk or AJ? (not liking someone doesn't mean i don't respect or give credit to the things he does) negative things? those are opinions. Next time you try to confront me, grow up and be more immature about it. There is no need for insults, you are 25 come on now. "And hell, I could tell you to not post if youre gonna just be negative all the time, but that would be stupid, like what you said." Not making sense, i said if you don't like the comments i post then do not respond.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Negative things meaning saying Dirk didn't play well in the Finals? or i don't like Dirk or AJ? (not liking someone doesn't mean i don't respect or give credit to the things he does) negative things? those are opinions. Next time you try to confront me, grow up and be more immature about it. There is no need for insults, you are 25 come on now. "And hell, I could tell you to not post if youre gonna just be negative all the time, but that would be stupid, like what you said." Not making sense, i said if you don't like the comments i post then do not respond.


nah man youre just always saying how you hate everyone on the team, its just funny thats all. Confront you? Someone has a chip on their shoulder I see.. And I assumed youd understand me but I guess not, so nvm. Last time I checked its a forum and youre supposed to post things that might not coincide with what someone else thinks. Imo youve just been really negative lately. I really dont see how that is confronting you or not acting "grown up". Hell, how is what I said in any way acting immature. Im sure if I were Ed wouldve slapped me over the head with a plank already.. lol If you want to say everyone sucks go ahead but allow me to at least have a say otherwise. And fine, you havent been negative at all lately, youve been a regular ball of sunshine


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> nah man youre just always saying how you hate everyone on the team, its just funny thats all. Confront you? Someone has a chip on their shoulder I see.. And I assumed youd understand me but I guess not, so nvm. Last time I checked its a forum and youre supposed to post things that might not coincide with what someone else thinks. Imo youve just been really negative lately. I really dont see how that is confronting you or not acting "grown up". Hell, how is what I said in any way acting immature. Im sure if I were Ed wouldve slapped me over the head with a plank already.. lol If you want to say everyone sucks go ahead but allow me to at least have a say otherwise. And fine, you havent been negative at all lately, youve been a regular ball of sunshine


"nah man youre just always saying how you hate everyone on the team, its just funny thats all."
Dirk, Howard and Harris (Players i like Jet, Stackhouse and Dampier) i do not like but sure that's the whole team i guess. Wait do you like Stackhouse? even though he was like the second best player in the Mavericks during Finals time?
"Last time I checked its a forum and youre supposed to post things that might not coincide with what someone else thinks."
That's what i have been doing, disagreeing with people and having different opinions but then i get insulted for doing that.
"Imo youve just been really negative lately" so not agreeing with some of the things you say and having different opinions is negative?
"I really dont see how that is confronting you or not acting "grown up". Hell, how is what I said in any way acting immature."
"why did you become such a goddamn stick in the mud anyways."
You could have shown a lil respect and say "I don't agree with you t1no"


"Last time I checked its a forum and youre supposed to post things that might not coincide with what someone else thinks."
"Imo youve just been really negative lately"

And that is the last post for my in this thread.


----------

